
A Capella Science: Entropic Time (Backwards Billy Joel Parody) - ColinWright
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6rVHr6OwjI
======
ColinWright
Before you dismiss this, or go and see the "Making of" video, try to work out
how the lip sync is correct, while the video is clearly being run backwards.

Then check out the lyrics ... they are accurate.

Amazing video.

